# 18" wheels



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not really much in the way of MPG loss, but there is a noticeable heaviness when taking slow turns.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with Anthony, a little sluggish on takeoff for me as well.


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

So still get close to the estimate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

